# converting 1080i to 1080p?



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys I have the onkyo 876 and I'm wondering if it's possible for my reciever to convert 1080i to 
1080p. My buddy is makeing a big deal about this ability of the new onkyo recievers converting 1080i to 1080p to give you blu-ray quality picture from your Direct tv HD feed. Right now I pass through everthing thru my reciever and thought if your getting HD at 1080i from direct tv thats the best you can have unless your useing blu-ray and then you get the 1080p. Is it true that the onkyo recievers converts the 1080i to 1080p giveing you blu-ray quality picture at all times. I was at the understanding that 1080p was only possible thru blu-ray?

Thanks Scott


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

RXPorlando said:


> Hey guys I have the onkyo 876 and I'm wondering if it's possible for my reciever to convert 1080i to
> 1080p. My buddy is makeing a big deal about this ability of the new onkyo recievers converting 1080i to 1080p to give you blu-ray quality picture from your Direct tv HD feed. Right now I pass through everthing thru my reciever and thought if your getting HD at 1080i from direct tv thats the best you can have unless your useing blu-ray and then you get the 1080p. Is it true that the onkyo recievers converts the 1080i to 1080p giveing you blu-ray quality picture at all times. I was at the understanding that 1080p was only possible thru blu-ray?
> 
> Thanks Scott


Scott,
Your Onkyo can and does convert signals to 1080p in addition to passing through native 1080p signals . Via the on screen setup guide, just make sure your screen resolution is set to 1080p. Regardless of a feed being upsampled to 1080p, I would call it a stretch to call it Blu Ray quality as not all the signals originate as a 1080 progressive source as Blu Ray is. In addition there is a good bit of compression with sat/cable compared to BD. 

Direc TV are offering some movies that are native 1080p/24, but not all. Regardless, your Onkyo can handle it all at 1080p/24. If it is a native 1080p/24 output from your DirecTV DVR, it should show up even without setting the AVR to 1080p. That is, your 876 is setup as passthrough. Does your display accept a 1080p/24 signal?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool I'll have to set my reciever to 1080p and see if there is any diffrence. I new it had the option but I believe most were saying a while ago that if you had HD cable and used blu-ray it was best to pass the signal through for best performance. I was thinking maybe there was a better processor then the reon that gave you blu-ray performance that I wasen't aware of. I have a pioneer elite and hd picture is great and blu-ray blows your mind. So this will be cool to see how good the reon does. That would be great if monday night football blows me away with blu-ray picture quality,that would be cool.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Reon is truly one of the best video processors on the market. It shares much with the Realta video processor only with not as many parameters.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

